# Catalysthost Review



## Mun (Jan 26, 2014)

With all the Drama here on LET and VPSBoard about overselling, shady business, and bad service, I figured it was time for some other type of post.

In comes:: https://catalysthost.com/

I consider these guys one of the lesser known beauties of the VPS market, and here is why. Nothing really goes wrong with there servers, so no one really has a chance to complain. Thus no super marketing "#winning" (ohh I mean "#Whinning") PR for them. As one user here on LET stated "Catalysthost is the pioneer of humble and stable hosting." Which I couldn't agree more with.

With most companies, you put in about 7 tickets over a couple month span alerting them of slow performance, or network issues. However, in the past 8 months I have put 7 tickets in with Catalyst, and not one of them was because of an issue with there servers/service. They were all questions about general everyday stuff (like bandwidth upgrades, and the occasional DDOS alert). Trust me, it is a nice feeling knowing your system is running tip top.

It may be seen on my http://uptime.munroenet.com monitor that I don't have great uptime with my catalyst servers, but that isn't because of them. That is because of me tinkering with them, and adding cool new stuff to run on them. In actuality, they have only restarted the node once in the past 8 months, and that was planned, and alerted over email, twitter, and there site. It was a beautiful change to the norm of "Why did my server go down yesterday?". 

I can't recommend Catalysthost enough, and I really hope for you to be a customer soon as well, and I am not the only one that thinks this way: && one of my previous reviews on them: http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalyst-host-review/ 

All in all, if you need someone to trust your important data too, Catalysthost is the one!


Order your server now!

Affiliate Link: https://portal.catalysthost.com/aff.php?aff=028

I don't want your affiliate link: https://catalysthost.com/


Mun


----------



## notFound (Jan 26, 2014)

Catalyst are awesome! Now my one wish is that they would expand into other locations.


----------



## Mun (Jan 26, 2014)

notFound said:


> Catalyst are awesome! Now my one wish is that they would expand into other locations.


Me too


----------



## ryanarp (Jan 26, 2014)

notFound said:


> Catalyst are awesome! Now my one wish is that they would expand into other locations.


Soon  We have a /24 set aside for a second location that I hope pops up before March. 



Mun said:


> All in all, if you need someone to trust your important data too, Catalysthost is the one!


Thanks Mun  We always like the awesome words of encouragement.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review @Mun!  Appreciate it! 



notFound said:


> Catalyst are awesome! Now my one wish is that they would expand into other locations.


Oh you just wait


----------



## jcaleb (Feb 5, 2014)

@Mun when I click read more on your most recent post in lowendhelp.com it says not found

url: http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalysthost-review/


----------



## Mun (Feb 6, 2014)

jcaleb said:


> @Mun when I click read more on your most recent post in lowendhelp.com it says not found
> 
> url: http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalysthost-review/



weird, let me check it out.


----------



## Mun (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalyst-host-review/ <-- fixed, probably a blip from when my backend server went poof for 12 seconds or so. Not sure what the provider was doing. Just as a FYI, it wasn't catalysthost.

Mun


----------

